# بناء جهاز لارسال علومات كمبيوتر من خلال الليزر



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

على الرغم من أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر حصلت على اسمها من قدرتها على حساب واحد من الاستخدامات الرئيسية لأجهزة الكمبيوتر اليوم في مجال الاتصالات.

لدينا نظام الهاتف الحديثة هي عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر ، والتواصل مع بعضهم البعض عن طريق إرسال نبضات من ضوء الليزر عبر الألياف البصرية.




ويمكننا أن نفعل الشيء نفسه في المنزل. في هذا المشروع ، سوف نبني جهاز إرسال ليزر من أن الكمبيوتر سوف تحكم ، وإرسال البيانات من خلال إضاءة ليزر وخارجها. ولكننا سوف قضاء على الألياف البصرية ، ومجرد ارسال ضوء عن طريق الهواء ، في ما يسمى نقل البيانات مساحة حرة ليزر.

الكمبيوتر تسيطر إرسال البيانات الليزر احتياجات هذه الأجزاء :

* مؤشر ليزر الجيب
.

* موصل المنفذ التسلسلي
ونحن نستخدم موصل RS232 9 دبوس. يمكنك اتخاذ ما عدا كابل المسلسل القديم ، أو شراء رابط جديد من الأجهزة الإلكترونية أو تخزين الكمبيوتر. 

* مصدر الترانزستور NPN
وسوف نفعل ما يقرب من أي نوع ، مثل 2N4401 أو 2N2222A. 

* 470 ألف أوم المقاوم
وهذا المقاوم ورموز اللون الأصفر بيربل براون والذهب. 

* ضوء تنبعث منها الصمام الثنائي
ونحن نستخدم حمراء واضحة بعدسات الصمام ، ولكن معظم أي الصمام ستفعل. نقوم في هذا البند في موقعنا 
* ألف عام وحة الدوائر المطبوعة
هذا غير مطلوب حقا ، ولكن يجعل التجميع أسهل. نحن نستخدم راديو الكوخ 276 - 159B..

* ان يؤدي اختبار التمساح
هذا هو قطعة من الأسلاك مع التمساح لقطات في كل نهاية. كنا نصف واحدة حمراء ونصف من واحد أسود ، لتجعل من السهل أن تصف كيفية الاتصال بهم ، ولكن تؤدي الى قطع اختبار واحد في نصف ستفعل لطيف. فإنه لا يضر ليزر لربطها خطأ -- التبديل فقط حول لهم إذا كان ليزر لا تضيء..

* بطارية فولت تسعة كليب
هذا هو مقطع على موصل لبطارية 9 فولت

* وهناك ملابس الربيع من نوع دبوس

* ألف برغي أو مسمار حوالي 2 بوصة طويلة مع رئيس شقة

* كتلة صغيرة من الخشب لقاعدة

* بطارية فولت 9

* وهناك القليل من الشريط والغراء لاجراء كل ذلك معا

تعديلات على ليزر

ونحن سوف لا تعديل في الواقع ليزر ، لذلك سوف يكون من السهل التراجع عن المشروع ، ومازال لديها مؤشر ليزر يعمل. ولكن لن نكون وإزالة البطاريات وتسجيل باستمرار على التحول ، وإدخال برغي صغير حيث كانت البطاريات ، لتجعل من السهل للاتصال ليزر لدائرة الارسال سنبني.








مع إزالة البطاريات ، يمكننا أن ننظر إلى نهاية الجزء الخلفي من الليزر ، وانظر فصل الربيع الصغيرة التي تربط عادة إلى السالب للبطارية.

ويمكننا أن نرى أيضا التبديل الذي يحول الليزر على -- بل هو المربع الأسود مع قليل على الزر الأحمر.






لجعله أسهل للاتصال الربيع قليلا لدائرة ، فإننا سوف لف الشريط حول بعض برغي صغير ، ووضع المسمار ضد رئيس الربيع. وسيتم الجرح الشريط حول المسمار حتى يجعل نوبة بأناقة داخل الليزر ، وضغط المسمار قليلا.



= ونحن نستخدم بعض الشريط لعقد على زر أسفل. ونحن سوف تحول ليزر وإيقاف مع الدوائر لدينا ، لذلك لن يكون على زر المستخدمة ، ويجب أن تظل في موقف المعني في جميع الأوقات.






وسيكون الكمبيوتر التواصل مع الدائرة لدينا من خلال منفذ تسلسلي. إذا كان جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك ليس لديها منفذ تسلسلي ، هناك رخيصة المنافذ التسلسلية [أوسب يمكنك شراء التي تربط بسهولة إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك ، وسوف تعمل بشكل جيد لمشروعنا.




وسوف نستخدم المسلسل 9 دبوس الإناث موصل ، ربط الأسلاك لدبابيس 4 و 5 فقط. هذه المسامير هي المحطة الطرفية البيانات جاهزة دبوس (دبوس 4) ودبوس البري (دبوس 5).






سوف نستخدم في عام وحة الدوائر المطبوعة لهذا المشروع ، بالرغم من أن جميع أجزاء ويمكن ببساطة أن يكون ملحوم معا دون ذلك ، أو حتى علاقة مع التمساح يؤدي اختبار. ولكن لحام الأجزاء على لوحة الدوائر المطبوعة يجعل المشروع قوي ، وسوف يضمن البقاء على اتصال الأجزاء




والنحاس جانب واحد في مجلس احباط المطبوعة عليه. وسيكون الجانب الآخر من اللوحة ومكوناتها لدينا. ودعا الجانبان في مجلس الجانب اللحام (حيث نقوم لحام) والجانب مكون (حيث الترانزستور ، الصمام ، وسيتم المقاوم).

عندما نجري المجلس إلى الضوء ، يمكننا أن نرى ظلال من النحاس وتبين من خلال احباط على الجانب المكون.





ولقد وجهت الخطوط العريضة للعناصر على الصورة التالية لوحات الدوائر الالكترونية. بعض المكونات يبدو أن التداخل في رسم بلدي -- وهذا هو لأن أجزاء سوف يكون إما خارج عازمة على الطريق قليلا ، أو يقود سوف تترك فترة طويلة ، لذلك جزء واحد وسوف يكون أعلى من غيرها. يمكنك اختيار إما استخدام طريقة تركيب أجزاء على المجلس.

جندى الترانزستور على أول مجلس. مع الجانب المسطح من الترانزستور التي تواجه أسفل الصفحة ، الباعث ، وقاعدة ، وأسلاك جامع سوف تندرج في ثلاثة ثقوب ، وأسلاك النحاس وملحوم على على الجانب الاخر من اللوحة.

المقبل ، لحام الصمام على المجلس من خلال وضع يؤدي من خلال فتحات مناسبة وحام لهم احباط في الجانب الخلفي من اللوحة. الصمام لديه الجانب المسطح ، الذي ينبغي أن يواجه اليسار. ترك زمام المبادرة هو القطب السالب ، وتؤدي اليمين هو الأنود. وسوف الكاثود الاتصال تؤدي قاعدة (القيادة الوسطى) من الترانزستور ، واحد ثقب أسفل. زمام المبادرة الكاثود هو أقصر من أن يؤدي أنود.

القادم جندى المقاوم في المكان. وسوف نقف على التوالي ، ويؤدي أعلى وسيتم عازمة على الخوض في حفرة تحت قيادة مجمع الترانزستور و.

قطع الزائد يؤدي على الجانب جندى للمجلس ، لذلك هو أنيق ويؤدي لا ينحني بطريق الخطأ على بعضهم البعض.

جندى التالي مقطع البطارية الأسلاك على لوحة ، كما هو مبين في الصورة. أحب لاطعامهم من خلال ثقب كبير وربط عقدة في نفوسهم قبل ان جندى منهم إلى المجلس ، للحيلولة دون بطارية الثقيلة من سحب الأسلاك من اللوحة إذا ما وقع. السلبية (أسود) سلك يتصل تؤدي باعث من الترانزستور ، واحد ثقب أسفل. السلك الأحمر إيجابية يذهب إلى حفرة غير المستخدمة إلى جانب الحق ، تماما الماضية المقاوم.

ونحن الآن جندى من الأسلاك موصل المسلسل 9 دبوس إلى المجلس. سلك من دبوس 4 يسير في حفرة تحت أسلاك البطارية السوداء ، لذلك يتصل باعث للترانزستور والسالب للبطارية. سلك من دبوس 5 يذهب الى حفرة فقط فوق تؤدي أنود من الصمام ، لذلك كان متصلا أنود الصمام.

وأخيرا ، خفض نحن زمام المبادرة في اختبار التمساح نصف ، ونصف لحام الثقب الذي يؤدي إلى سلك البطارية أحمر ، والنصف الآخر إلى ثقب الذي يؤدي إلى يؤدي أسفل المقاوم.






في النموذج التخطيطي ، على حلبة تبدو بسيطة جدا ، لأن لا يوجد سوى أربعة أجزاء هي :








ونحن الآن على استعداد لربط جميع الأجزاء معا. نحن الشريط ليزر للملابس دبوس كما هو مبين في الصورة ، والصمغ الملابس دبوس إلى كتلة من الخشب. نحن إدراج إسفين نهاية شكل آخر من نصف دبوس الملابس بين فكي دبوس الملابس أولا. هذا الترتيب يجعل من السهل على إجراء تعديلات صغيرة جدا من زاوية عمودية من شعاع الليزر ، مما يجعل ليزر تهدف أسهل بكثير.

ربط اختبار التمساح إيجابية تؤدي إلى برميل من الليزر ، ويؤدي الاختبار سلبية حتى نهاية وأشار من المسمار. توصيل البطارية لمقطع البطارية.





وأخيرا ، سد الموصل المسلسل إلى المنفذ التسلسلي للكمبيوتر. الصمام والليزر ويتعين على ضوء ما يصل بأسرع ما يمكنك القيام بذلك. إذا لم تفعل ذلك ، ثم تحقق بعناية من جميع الاتصالات الخاصة بك ، وتأكد من أن اثنين من لم يكن الجسر بطريق الخطأ من اثار احباط النحاس مع القصدير.

إذا كان الصمام الاضواء حتى ولكن لا ليزر ، والتحقق من صلات ، والتحقق أيضا من أن الاكتئاب هو بحزم على زر الليزر.

السيطرة على الارسال
لإرسال رسالة ، ونحن الآن استخدام برنامج كمبيوتر نفسها التي استخدمناها في مشروع الكمبيوتر التي تسيطر عليها مرسل راديو لتحويل ما نوع إلى (مورس) ، وتحويل ليزر وإيقاف في النقاط وشرطات.

هناك فارق واحد صغير في الإعداد ، ولكن. ليست ليزر مدعوم مباشرة من قبل المنفذ التسلسلي ، كما تم إرسال لاسلكي. حلبة ليزر يحتوي على التبديل الترانزستور في ذلك. الترانزستور يعكس تلك الاشارة. وهذا يعني أنه عند تشغيل المنفذ التسلسلي على والترانزستور يتحول ليزر باتجاه آخر. عندما المنفذ التسلسلي إيقاف ، الترانزستور يحول الليزر في. ويتسبب هذا من قبل الدوائر البسيطة التي نستخدمها. كان يمكن أن تستخدم اثنين من الترانزستورات ونحن لمنع انعكاس ، ولكن بدلا من ذلك ، نقول ببساطة برنامج كمبيوتر لعكس الاشارات قبل أن يرسل لهم. هذا هو أسهل وأرخص من إضافة آخر الترانزستور.






لاستقبال اشارات مورس ، يمكننا استخدام جهاز استقبال بسيط جدا ، مصنوعة من سماعة كهرضغطية وزنزانة صغيرة للطاقة الشمسية.






يمكنك أيضا الاتصال سد فونو إلى الخلايا الشمسية بدلا من سماعة ، والمكونات إلى بطاقة الصوت من جهاز كمبيوتر آخر واستخدام مورس نفس تلقي البرنامج كما هو الحال في مشروع الكمبيوتر التي تسيطر عليها لاسلكي.

كيف يفعل ذلك؟

كل عنصر من العناصر الأربعة في دائرة تنفيذ مهمة خاصة بهم.





إشارة القادمة من المنفذ التسلسلي يتأرجح بين 25 فولت العاصمة ل-25 فولت العاصمة. الصمام الاضواء ليس فقط ما يصل الى إشارة تدل على أن حصلت هناك ، ولكن لأنه هو الصمام الثنائي ، فإنه يعزل عن التقلبات السلبية للإشارة ، لذلك لا يرى إلا الترانزستور إشارة 0 فولت أو 25 فولت. (معظم المنافذ التسلسلية أبدا في الواقع أعلى بكثير من 12 فولت ، ولكن مواصفات جمهورية صربسكا - 232 تسمح بقدر 25 فولت).

ومن المقرر ان يصل الى الترانزستور بمثابة تبديل بسيط. ولديها ثلاث يؤدي -- في الأساس ، والباعث ، وجامع لل. ويرتبط باعث على الجانب السلبي من امدادات الطاقة ، وهو ما يسمى أرض الواقع ، لأنه يرتبط في كثير من الأحيان إلى الأرض في مجال الالكترونيات والدوائر اللاسلكية. ويرتبط قاعدة لالصمام التي تضيء عند إشارة المنفذ التسلسلي في.

عند قاعدة الترانزستور يرى الجهد الذهاب من 0 إلى أي شيء أكثر من نحو فولت ، والترانزستور وغني عن الدولة "" حالا "على" الدولة ، والسماح لتدفق الالكترونات من الباعث إلى المجمع.

ويرتبط المجمع إلى 470 أوم المقاوم. مطلوب هذا المقاوم لمنع الكثير من الحالية التي تصب في الليزر ، والتي من شأنها الاضرار بها.

نحن نستخدم 470 أوم المقاوم لأننا نريد الذهاب الحالي من خلال ليزر للبقاء أقل من 30 جزء من ألف جزء من الأمبير. هناك قاعدة بسيطة لحساب مقدار المقاومة تحتاج إلى الحد من الحالية. ويطلق عليه قانون أوم. وتقول ان التيار يساوي الجهد مقسوما على المقاومة :

= فولت أمبير ÷ أوم

لدينا 9 فولت وأوم 470 ، 470 ÷ 9 حتى حوالي 0.019 أمبير أو 19 جزء من ألف جزء من الأمبير (أ جزء من ألف جزء من الأمبير هو 01/01 ، 000 من أمبير). هذا هو ما يكفي لضوء الليزر الزاهية ، وحتى الآن أقل بكثير من الحد 30 جزء من ألف جزء من الأمبير التي من شأنها أن تلحق الضرر الليزر.

وأخيرا ، عندما تدفق الالكترونات من الباعث إلى المجمع ، وبعد ذلك من خلال المقاوم ، فإنها تحصل على الليزر ، وذلك لسبب تضيء ، وإرسال شعاع من ضوء نتمكن من الكشف بقدر ميل في الليل ، أو عبر في الشارع في وضح النهار


عفوا على طول الموضوع


----------



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج من هنا
الرابط


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
فعلا دائرة رائعة رغم بساطتها
ولكنها
اخذت وقت ومجهود
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## نسور العراق (30 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هذه المواضيع الغايه في الروعة


----------

